# Nissan Announces Pricing on 2003 Sentra Lineup



## Guest (Aug 19, 2002)

Nissan North America, Inc. has announced pricing on the 2003 Sentra sedan, which went on sale August 8. For 2003, Sentra is offered in eight well-equipped models ranging from the Sentra XE with 1.8-liter engine and five-speed manual transmission with a Manufacturer's Suggested Retail Price (MSRP) of $12,099, to the high-performance SE-R Spec V with a 2.5-liter/175-horsepower engine and close-ratio six-speed manual transmission with an MSRP of $17,199. 
New for this model year is a Sentra 2.5 Limited Edition priced at $16,599. It comes complete with 165-horsepower 2.5-liter engine, automatic transmission, side-impact supplemental airbags, four-wheel disc brakes with Anti-lock Braking System, 15-inch aluminum-alloy wheels, and seven-speaker 180-watt AM/FM/CD audio system. 

"The new Sentra 2.5 Limited Edition is an ideal commuter vehicle for first-time new car buyers and gives Nissan an exceptionally strong value player in this competitive segment," says Bill Kirrane, vice president and general manager, Nissan Division. "Of course, for the true performance enthusiasts, SE-R and SE-R Spec V remain the ultimate value sports sedans." 

For 2003, the interior of the SE-R Spec V has been enhanced with new black mesh seats with silver inserts and a bold new color, Sunburst, is available on SE-R. All 2003 Sentra XE and GXE models with California Emissions are rated as Super Ultra Low Emission Vehicles (SULEV). Also, all XE and GXE models now come with 15-inch wheels and tires.


----------

